# french toast



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

any good recipes that is quick for french toast? What should it really taste like? I don't want it too eggy. If you guys can share recipes for breakfast, I would appreciate it. Out of town guests and just want something special but not too time consuming in the morning. Advance prep work would be fine. I usually make homemade pancakes but it take too long to whip up the egg whites and fold into the buttermilk batter, etc.... :crazy:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I make aout the most basic French toast and think it's pretty good. Just an egg wash (egg, milk and a tsp of vanilla). Dip the bread in egg wash and fry (in oil) it in my frypan. You can serve your choice of toppings (sugar, brown sugar, jam, syrup, etc) Of course, if your looking for a baked recipe that you assemble the night before, you might want to try:

1 (1 pound) loaf French bread, cut diagonally into 1" slices
8 eggs
2 C milk
1 1/2 C half and half
2 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
3/4 C butter
1 1/3 C brown sugar
3 T corn syrup
Butter a 9x13 baking pan. Arrange the slices of bread in the bottom. In a large bown, beat together the eggs, milk, cream, vanilla and cinnamon. Pour over the bread, cover and refrigerate overnight. The next morning, preheat the oven to 350 degrees. In a small saucepan, combine the butter, brown sugar and corn syrup and heat until bubbling. Pour over bread and egg mixture and bake (uncovered) for about 40 minutes.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

French toast?? We must see it differently this side of the pond. I've heard of folk eating it sweet, but we always eat it as part of the bacon, egg and sausage thing. Stale bread (if anyone actually has it around, can't imagine why they would) is best apparently. 
Beat eggs with a dash of milk, salt and pepper. Dip the bread in breifly and fry in a mix of butter and oil. not to high or you dont get it fluffy. It takes seconds to cook so do it while your doing the eggs at the last minute.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't add milk to mine, Bughut - just a wee splash of water to slacken off the eggs.
It always comes out fluffy and risen - but I can't imagine eating a sweet version of 'eggybread'! Now I've thought about it, I think I'll have some for supper tonight as husband is out on the randan....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

mines out on the randan too, in Dubai. Seems the hard rock cafe serves
a decent pint.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm American and I mostly know the sweet versions of "French toast". One exception is the Monte Cristo sandwich I made in a restaurant.

The egg and bread theme lends itself easily to sweet, chewy-custard like preparations. I love the American way. I also think there's a lot we can learn from UK-style "French toast"


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Dubai, eh? That's a h el luva distance tae go on the randan!

Andy - I'm impressed you'll try the savoury version of 'our' French toast... but I'm still not game to try a sweet version! In the UK we'd probably opt for a bread and butter pudding for the sweetened version.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

When I was a little girl, I tried to make "scrambled french toast". I never knew how to make the real french toast so I made sweetened scrambled eggs and added bread soaked in milk... yeah it was gross.


----------

